# Where to find the filter(s) in a Rheem furnace?



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

I apologize in advance if this topic has been covered elsewhere, but I cannot seem to arrive at a certain answer to my question.....

I have a Rheem gas furnace (Model "Criterion II") located in my attic space. There IS a filter for my HVAC system located at the ceiling return duct -- this is a large duct panel framed into the ceiling which (as far as I can tell) takes the whole-house return air and brings it back to the air handler. To put it another way, THIS filter is not part of the Rheem system -- it was framed into the HVAC ducting long before the Rheem furnace was ever purchased.

Aside from THAT filter, however, I somehow have it in my head that there is / should be a filter internal to the furnace itself. I cannot confirm this, and I have been unsuccessful at locating a furnace schematic.

I am starting to wonder if I looking for something which does not exist?

Does anyone know for certain if this type of furnace would have an *internal* filter? I have a message on my electronic thermostat which reads "change filter," but this may be driven via time, not any actual sensor.

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

The filter would be located in, or just under, the blower section. No need for 2 filters if the return grill has one installed. 
Change filter message will be time driven.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Rheem did have a very thin cheap washable filter on a rack under the fan for use during house construction which should be removed. Have to remove both doors and look for it. Probably is gone but if it is there remove it or clean it.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Most installers don't use the Rheem washable furnace filter as a return filter is easier to change.


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

My sincere thanks for the helpful replies.

I removed both (there were two) sheet-metal panels on the front of the Rheem furnace unit -- going deeper into the unit would have required major dis-assembly -- and there was no filter inside of the actual furnace. I guess I had been looking for something which was not there!

I replaced the old 20" x 30" "mat-type" filter membrane located on the return air intake with a new pleated paper HEPA-type unit of the same dimension. I think I am good to go for right now.

Thanks again for the help. Happy Holidays!


----------

